# love my cross-check, but want disk brakes....



## Offline (Jun 20, 2011)

I really really love my cross check, but where I ride its wet or raining *most* of the time, and for more control while *oh crap* braking (and an excuse for a new bike) Im thinking about getting a steel disk frame...

im looking at something like the traitor ruben.. aka 500-700 price point

1. I like the surly geo and performance, its decently light and race-ish enough to be fun to ride for the 20-30 miles that I will expect to be on it

2. gunnar are just priced out of my price point...

3. LHT disk is too heavy for my taste and doesn't ride the same as the CC

4. I want to stick with 1 1/8 headset so my spare part collection will fit

so.. anyone have any other suggestions for a bike to look into? oh yeah.. i want a grey/silver color.. no obnoxious (to me) primary colors, minimal/subtle badging, black would be a distant 2nd choice but for commuting i'd like to be a little bit more visible.

i'm thinking about building my own wheels on the china carbon clinchers (since its disks) on bikehubstore mtn hubs (unless there is a better rim/hub combo for the price point)

fender and rack mount points are mandatory as well


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

I built 2 CX disc wheelsets with the rotaz MTB hubs from bikehubstore. Great AMClassic clones with a fast engagement.

Do you plan to the cross check or add to the stable ? If it is a replacement and you don't mind carbon there are nice frames from china similar to the on-one dirty disco in your budget. You could just swap the parts and only buy new brakes and build wheels. What makes you want a steel frame only ? There are also a lot of nice alu alternatives.

I would say point 4 is irrelevant. It's not like we change headsets/bearing every single month.

If you really love your cross check, did you considered just swapping the fork and running disc in the front wheel only and/or ask someone to add disc tabs in the rear ?


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

What about a Soma Double Cross?
View attachment 273927


----------



## aaooe12 (Jul 14, 2007)

The planter x kafenbak is a good choice too.


----------



## Offline (Jun 20, 2011)

I plan on keeping the XC, but I'll most likely convert it to fixie/SS and give my chica the wheels for her XC.

#4 is important.. I have other bikes and when I upgrade a part or get a new bike part for xmas I cascade the parts down (its like getting new parts on 3 bikes for the price of 1!)

I already own a FM-015 that I ride when its not wet (im very happy with the hongfu, its fast as hell and super fun when the weather cooperates..) so Yes I do want steel only.. i do not like the way alum rides, and I dont' want a carbon commuter that will potentially get beat up in bike racks or crashes ....

I thought about getting a LHT disk front fork, but ultimately felt that for a few hundred more I could get a whole new bike, and use the surly for either a rackless 'fun/training/winter/whatever' bike while the disk bike will do the commuting chores


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

T0mi said:


> If you really love your cross check, did you considered just swapping the fork and running disc in the front wheel only?


+1 on the mullet.


----------

